# WLAN-Adapter funktioniert nicht



## eliaaa (10. Dezember 2017)

Da auf meinem Mainboard kein WLAN vorhanden ist, habe ich mir den Netgear AC600 awifi USB Adapter gekauft.  Wennnich diesen einstecke, erklingt auch das Geräusch, dass Windows das Gerät erkannt hat. Nun kann ich aber immernoch nur Ethernet auswählen. WLAN geht nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2017)

Hast du den Treiber für das Gerät installiert? 

Sonst haste im Geräte-Manager nur einen unbekannten Netzwerkadapter der natürlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Matusalem (11. Dezember 2017)

Nur zur Sicherheit folgende Frage:

Hast Du den Ethernet (LAN) Stecker abgezogen? 

Hintergrund: Windows priorisiert als Voreinstellung Ethernet. Sprich solange eine Ethernet Verbindung vorhanden ist, ist das WLAN inaktiv.

Sonst:
* WLAN Adapter im Windows Gerätemanager prüfen.
* Deinen WLAN Router prüfen, ist das WLAN aktiv, wenn ja auf den gewünschten Frequenzbändern?
* Wenn dort alles ok, dann nach WLAN Netzwerken suchen. Solange Dein WLAN Router nicht zu weit weg steht (bzw. zu viele Wände dazwischen sind) oder Du keine Nachbarn hast (z.B. auf dem Land), dann sollten andere WLAN Netzwerk gefunden werden. Den PC mit dem WLAN Adapter Richtung WLAN Router drehen, um die Dämpfung des PC Gehäuses niedrig zu halten. Um sicherzugehen das Du am gewünschten Standort ein WLAN Signal hast, kannst Du auch mit einer WLAN Scanner App auf Deinem Smartphone nachmesssen.


----------

